# Spitfire Audio - Apex is coming – Thursday 12th March 2020.



## idematoa (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 10, 2020)

If *THIS LINK* is correct

Spitfire Strings and Spitfire Strings Professional will be half price from Thursday afternoon 3/12 to 11:59 (GMT) Fricay 3/13

Upgrade is also 50% off

Guess where on earth Christian is in the videos they release, for a chance to win a Spitfire library of your choice along with some music gear.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 10, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> If *THIS LINK* is correct
> 
> Spitfire Strings and Spitfire Strings Professional will be half price from Thursday afternoon 3/12 to 11:59 (GMT) Fricay 3/13
> 
> ...


Yep, clocked the link earlier and have already begun clearing out the hd..


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 10, 2020)

I was thinking I would get out of buying anything this time. But SStS Pro is only $125 for the upgrade. (assuming half off the $250 I'm being quoted) This might be worthwhile.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 10, 2020)

Assuming these two will be available for 40% off in the Wish List: 
It's a $25 saving for Studio Strings over the Wish List. 
It's a $50 savings for Pro over the Wish List. 

But a tremendous discount if you know where Christian is.


----------



## Technostica (Mar 10, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> But a tremendous discount if you know where Christian is.


He'll be in his local branch of the Bank of Scotland, which he now owns! 
Possibly sampling the cash-point machines!


----------



## KallumS (Mar 10, 2020)

What happens if I own Spitfire Studio Orchestra Core, can I upgrade strings on their own?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 10, 2020)

KallumS said:


> What happens if I own Spitfire Studio Orchestra Core, can I upgrade strings on their own?


I think so. When I logged on earlier, I got the upgrade prices.


----------



## BezO (Mar 10, 2020)

Eh well. Maybe something I don't have next time.


----------



## ridgero (Mar 10, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> If *THIS LINK* is correct
> 
> Spitfire Strings and Spitfire Strings Professional will be half price from Thursday afternoon 3/12 to 11:59 (GMT) Fricay 3/13
> 
> ...



Link doesn‘t work anymore


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 10, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I was thinking I would get out of buying anything this time. But SStS Pro is only $125 for the upgrade. (assuming half off the $250 I'm being quoted) This might be worthwhile.


Yeah, I quite fancy the larger band and divisi sections. I’ll see how I feel at the end of the week!


----------



## mojamusic (Mar 10, 2020)

exciting times!


----------



## StillLife (Mar 10, 2020)

Oh, Spitfire again. Here to put my mind off the Output Bundle...

I quite like what I hear from the SStS-demo's. But, as an owner of Chamber Strings and Solo Strings, I wonder: will it bring something new? I am a pop/indie-musician, so a dry string library might come in handy. Still, will I use it that much?
Anyone who has multiple Spitfire Strings libs, including the Studio one: do you use it regularly, and if so: in which musical contexts do you prefer the Studio Strings over the other ones?


----------



## mojamusic (Mar 10, 2020)

I've gone back through the forum to see if I could find the answer, but was unable. What is SStS?


----------



## becolossal (Mar 10, 2020)

StillLife said:


> Oh, Spitfire again. Here to put my mind off the Output Bundle...
> 
> I quite like what I hear from the SStS-demo's. But, as an owner of Chamber Strings and Solo Strings, I wonder: will it bring something new? I am a pop/indie-musician, so a dry string library might come in handy. Still, will I use it that much?
> Anyone who has multiple Spitfire Strings libs, including the Studio one: do you use it regularly, and if so: in which musical contexts do you prefer the Studio Strings over the other ones?



I have all the libraries you mentioned and without a doubt I use Chamber and Solo far more than I use the Studio stuff. They both sound great with very little tweaking. I certainly like the Studio stuff, but it has yet to become a go-to for me.

EDIT: I'd also recommend that if you are going to get them, the pro version offers considerably more stuff. If they are on deep discount, I'd go that route. That said, I also noticed you mentioned the Output bundle. I love absolutely everything they make


----------



## becolossal (Mar 10, 2020)

mojamusic said:


> I've gone back through the forum to see if I could find the answer, but was unable. What is SStS?


https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-studio-strings/


----------



## Maiestic9 (Mar 10, 2020)

mojamusic said:


> I've gone back through the forum to see if I could find the answer, but was unable. What is SStS?


Spitfire Studio strings. Their dryer alternative to Symphonic Strings


----------



## yiph2 (Mar 10, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Assuming these two will be available for 40% off in the Wish List:
> It's a $25 saving for Studio Strings over the Wish List.
> It's a $50 savings for Pro over the Wish List.
> 
> But a tremendous discount if you know where Christian is.


eh...
how do you get the wishlist discount?


----------



## X-Bassist (Mar 11, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> eh...
> how do you get the wishlist discount?


Wishlist is usually at Christmas, you add libraries you want to the wishlist on their website after logging on, then at Christmas they send you coupon codes for those libraries. Sometimes 30% or 40%, hopefully 50 this year but who knows.

Normally their special sales like this one are the best discount, but I’m not sure I need it with all the rest I have. Plus I would only want the pro version. Woth all the sales they’ve been running lately we could see 60% off by the time we get to christmas. They are releasing so much their catalog is getting bloated.


----------



## X-Bassist (Mar 11, 2020)

mojamusic said:


> I've gone back through the forum to see if I could find the answer, but was unable. What is SStS?


SStS is for Spitfire Studio Strings, to differentiate from SSS, Spitfire Symphonic Strings. If they make a Spitfire Slovic Studio Solo Strings, we’re screwed.


----------



## yiph2 (Mar 11, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Wishlist is usually at Christmas, you add libraries you want to the wishlist on their website after logging on, then at Christmas they send you coupon codes for those libraries. Sometimes 30% or 40%, hopefully 50 this year but who knows.
> 
> Normally their special sales like this one are the best discount, but I’m not sure I need it with all the rest I have. Plus I would only want the pro version. Woth all the sales they’ve been running lately we could see 60% off by the time we get to christmas. They are releasing so much their catalog is getting bloated.


ok thanks!
however, which usually has the best deal? black friday, christmas, spring or wishlist?
and for the wishlist, cant i just add every single library on their catalog in there to get a discount


----------



## TomislavEP (Mar 11, 2020)

A few years ago, I've managed to grab Tundra thanks to this Apex deal. Right now, I would rather like to see Spring Wishlist. Should this happens, I might finally add "Chamber Evolutions" to my collection. Frankly, this is the only library from SF which I still don't have that really interests me for the time being.


----------



## branshen (Mar 11, 2020)

Spitfire APEX 2020

Google Cached the page. You can view it here!


----------



## Loïc D (Mar 11, 2020)

Honestly, on the APEX video, a desolated empty place with a few car parked... it could be any supermarket right now in Europe.


----------



## Zero&One (Mar 11, 2020)

If it is Studio Strings, the big question is... will @robgb 'go Pro'


----------



## Mornats (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm very tempted to go pro (SStS) even if my broadband isn't up to a 210GB download yet. Although they dug up my street to lay 1gb fibre a few weeks ago (not available yet...).


----------



## easyrider (Mar 11, 2020)

How do you enter?


----------



## robgb (Mar 11, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> If it is Studio Strings, the big question is... will @robgb 'go Pro'


You never know...


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 11, 2020)

.... ~~ _ 0 doubt _


----------



## Resoded (Mar 11, 2020)

Disappointing, already have SStS. Was really hoping for LCO Strings. :/


----------



## Fleer (Mar 11, 2020)

easyrider said:


> How do you enter?


but you will never leave.


----------



## AndyP (Mar 12, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> ... to 11:59 (GMT) Fricay 3/13


I have Fricay on my mind, but nothing happens ....


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 12, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Wishlist is usually at Christmas,



They've done a Christmas Wish List every year since 2016, when I first started paying attention. Maybe before. Last year there was a summer one too. I don't know how long that's been going on, but I expect another one this summer.

This is the lowest ever price for Spitfire Studio Strings. I'm trying to keep my mind focused on "do I really need this?" over "50% off!!!" Because I had no intention of buying it at 40% off.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 12, 2020)

AndyP said:


> I have Fricay on my mind, but nothing happens ....


Fine, but if you wait until Saturcay morning, you'll miss out.


----------



## StillLife (Mar 12, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> They've done a Christmas Wish List every year since 2016, when I first started paying attention. Maybe before. Last year there was a summer one too. I don't know how long that's been going on, but I expect another one this summer.
> 
> This is the lowest ever price for Spitfire Studio Strings. I'm trying to keep my mind focused on "do I really need this?" over "50% off!!!" Because I had no intention of buying it at 40% off.



Do you also own CSC? That is actually my biggest counter argument to buying SStS pro: that it may make last year's Apex buy redundant...


----------



## AndyP (Mar 12, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Fine, but if you wait until Saturcay morning, you'll miss out.


That is crue!


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 12, 2020)

StillLife said:


> Do you also own CSC? That is actually my biggest counter argument to buying SStS pro: that it may make last year's Apex buy redundant...


Not really. SStS is comparitively dry whereas CSC is from Lyndhurst with all its lovely reverb. CSC will blend with SSO libraries much better. But if CSC is too wet for something you are doing, SStS will work better. Options are good. And? If you don't have the money for it, you probably won't miss it.


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 12, 2020)

Um, so it's Thursday? Nothing on their site. Not even a "coming soon" 

Though they are known for releasing at 5 pm GMT


----------



## josephspirits (Mar 12, 2020)

It's live on the site now https://www.spitfireaudio.com/


----------



## Jim Martin (Mar 12, 2020)

Well the good news is that I know exactly where Christian is in the video!


----------



## Fleer (Mar 12, 2020)

Exactly. That’s it. He’s in the video.


----------



## Drundfunk (Mar 12, 2020)

Jim Martin said:


> Well the good news is that I know exactly where Christian is in the video!


I'm calling myself Sherlock for the rest of the day because I figured it out as well xD (and I've never even been there). I might have a procrastination problem tho


----------



## Jim Martin (Mar 12, 2020)

Drundfunk said:


> I'm calling myself Sherlock for the rest of the day because I figured it out as well xD (and I've never even been there). I might have a procrastination problem tho


I've actually been there. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 13, 2020)

I've got it! He's in the one place in the world where there is no Covid-19.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 13, 2020)

Seriously though, isn't this the same place he shot a Piano Book video last summer?

If so, I gigged nearby decades ago.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Morning Coffee (Mar 13, 2020)

If everyone has it figured, I'll just give up then. We can't all win!


----------



## Drundfunk (Mar 13, 2020)

Morning Coffee said:


> If everyone has it figured, I'll just give up then. We can't all win!


Don't give up. Even if you know the location you still need to click the correct pixel, so it's still all luck


----------



## bengoss (Mar 13, 2020)

Drundfunk said:


> Don't give up. Even if you know the location you still need to click the correct pixel, so it's still all luck


What’s the location? Let’s leave the pixel decide)))


----------



## quantum7 (Mar 14, 2020)

It looks very familiar. Where do you enter for this?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 19, 2020)

It was Loveland Pass, not far from Denver, Colorado (USA).

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Loïc D (Mar 19, 2020)

I set my mark on Tundra trail, west of Fort Collins, Colorado.
Thought it might be funny


----------



## Jaap (Mar 19, 2020)

Did they announce a winner yet?


----------



## Technostica (Mar 19, 2020)

Jaap said:


> Did they announce a winner yet?


Spitfire Audio won again, judging by their bank balance!


----------



## idematoa (Mar 19, 2020)

Downloading...


----------



## Jim Martin (Mar 19, 2020)

Geoff Grace said:


> It was Loveland Pass, not far from Denver, Colorado (USA).
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Correct, now it’s down to who got closest to the exact spot he was standing.


----------



## Jim Martin (Mar 19, 2020)

Jaap said:


> Did they announce a winner yet?


Winner will be announced April 1st based on the FAQ they had posted. The person who pinned the closest to the exact spot he was standing will be the winner. I think quite a few people knew it was Loveland Pass, but not sure how many people figured out exactly where he was standing. Fingers crossed...


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Mar 19, 2020)

I love these APEX challenges! Last year I made a blogpost about my search. This year a video. Showing you how I found Christian.


----------



## Jim Martin (Mar 19, 2020)

gh0stwrit3r said:


> I love these APEX challenges! Last year I made a blogpost about my search. This year a video. Showing you how I found Christian.



It's actually too easy, they need to make it more challenging.


----------



## Jim Martin (Mar 19, 2020)

He was standing where I drew the red circle in your picture


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Mar 19, 2020)

Jim Martin said:


> He was standing where I drew the red circle in your picture


You could be right!


----------



## Jim Martin (Apr 1, 2020)

Well, who won? No April Fools jokes


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Apr 1, 2020)

waiting..waiting...)


----------



## Jim Martin (Apr 2, 2020)

So they said the winners of the contest have been contacted. I wish they would post the winning coordinates so we could see how close we were.


----------



## Sonarium (Apr 2, 2020)

Christian Henson said in a recent video, he will announce it soon...


----------



## Jim Martin (Apr 2, 2020)

Sonarium said:


> Christian Henson said in a recent video, he will announce it soon...


I chatted with support and he said the winners have been contacted. I guess maybe the support guy was just telling me that?


----------



## Jim Martin (Apr 8, 2020)

Mind blown! I didn't win this so I asked Spitfire if they would provide the coordinates where Christian was standing. The coordinates they provided 39.662117, -105.880631 are just about EXACTLY where I marked him (look at the post above where I placed the circled on gh0stwrit3r picture). I also marked him there on the very first day this contest was live. So I guess at least 3 other people picked the same spot before me!?!? Seems crazy, but I guess there are lots of people that took the challenge. Did anyone on here win this?


----------



## Luka (May 11, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> ok thanks!
> however, which usually has the best deal? black friday, christmas, spring or wishlist?
> and for the wishlist, cant i just add every single library on their catalog in there to get a discount



I'm sad no one seems to have answered that… I'm curious about it too. When Black Friday will arrive, is it better to wait until Christmas usually?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 11, 2020)

Luka said:


> I'm sad no one seems to have answered that… I'm curious about it too. When Black Friday will arrive, is it better to wait until Christmas usually?


It's best to wait. The Black Friday sales tend to be 25% off and the Christmas and Summer Wish Lists have gone up to 40% off. There have also been special sales around BF when they offer three libraries for 99 euros.

That said, Spitfire is always experimenting with pricing and special offers. They sometimes will sell a single library for 50% off for a brief time, as they did with Tundra and Albion ONE.


----------



## dzilizzi (May 11, 2020)

Luka said:


> I'm sad no one seems to have answered that… I'm curious about it too. When Black Friday will arrive, is it better to wait until Christmas usually?


Generally the wishlist sales are the same - 40% off single libraries on your list, up to 65% off bundles. The only good sale on BF is a single bundle that is a great deal (the Ton), but may not be what you want. Bundles are always the best deal during the wishlist sale and they may have an unusual one or two like last Xmas, they had a Paul's Hamper and a Christian's Hamper mix of libraries.

And Apex is maybe the best single deal, but it is only one library at 50% off. And that library may be for you or not.

Edit: Answered the wrong question. and then Tiger also answered.


----------



## Luka (May 11, 2020)

I see! Thank you both very much for your answers! :D


----------

